# Winter Coat



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that it's starting to get a little chilly here I'm thinking about a winter coat for Nico. I want to get him something that's warm, masculine (no foofy maribou fur for my boy) and most important, easy to get on and off without catching on his fur. I saw one once (can't remember where) that velcroed on the top and looked like even I couldn't get his fur caught and thought that'd be good if I could find it again. Of course, since I've never had a dog before, let alone a dog coat, I may not be thinking of the important things. Can anyone tell me what I should be looking for, and where a good place to find it would be? My local pet store has nothing, so I figure I'll be buying on-line. Also, any advice on size? Nico is only 5 months old, so I'm sure he's got some growing to do. Last time I checked (over a week ago) he was 7.5 lbs and about 9 inches tall. We're in the Chicago area, so a 4 season climate (almost winter, winter, still winter and summer) and pretty cold in winter.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you have a Petsmart or a Petco near you? A lot of times they will have some clothing that you can hold up to your dog to get an idea. However, it seems like most brands run differently. You'll probably need the measurements of Nico from his shoulder to his tail to get an idea of how long you want the coat to be. You'll also need to know the width around his chest & belly.

Dog.com has some cute coats, including the Faux Suede Shearling Coat, the Hooded Tweed, and a huge assortment of rain coats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Petco, PetSupplies Plus, or Petsmart are usually a good source for dog coats. Also, the ones you mention that velcro on top are probably FidoFleece. They have a website and you can order from there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree that it is best to find some store to try them on. Dora can wear a small to a large depending on brand and our havs can be longer than a lot of the coats. Especially the ones for the small toy dogs.

My favorite style coat for Dora is a heavy coat that has a silk lining. It velcros on the bottom but the silk lining is very nice on the hair. Sweaters are a nightmare! Just think of the types of fabric that if you ran them over your hair would cause major static that then turn into matts!

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh? Petsmart? You jest!

Go look on the 'Sweaters' thread, there are some great stores linked there. Petsedge has some coats, but not a big selection. There are alot of internet boutiques with some of the cutest stuff you have ever seen, and even some "practical" coats. I bought a mink coat, and will make another, and then I got some faux fur capelet thingy from Pet edge.

They have some cute ones here:
http://www.thepinkpaw.com/outerwearviewall.html

or

http://www.moderntails.com/dog-clothes-coats/

or here:

http://www.cozypetclothes.com/coats_and_jackets

I ordered the cute pink mink coat from the last link, and I want to go back and get the denim jacket with the patches on it from that other place.

OR...there is always ebay 

Shopping is fun! You should see my stack (massive mound) of dog clothes/sweaters/coats I got from my lil' shopping spree last week. ound: I am going to have to WIN big at the casino this weekend. har!

Kara​


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to answer your question on size. Look at the manufacturers measurements and compare them to Nico, measure from neck to tail and then around the chest and neck. If you are on the "high end" of a size, generally..you should order up.

Gucci wears mediums, but I have bought a few coats and sweaters in Large so that they are LONG and go down closer to her tail, it just depends on the listed measurements, and she is about 8.5 lbs. If you aren't sure, PM me and I'll help. Occasionally, the manufacturers measurements are wrong, but most of the time, they are pretty accurate. 

I've ordered from the 3 sites above, and had no problems with the companies...they were all pretty fast. So is PetEdge.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Kara i just loooove that pink mink coat!! Do you think i could get away with putting it on JAx??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!ound: Sure, he could be a pimp daddy!  Maybe a gold chain or two? And a little gold cap on his teeth? AHH....The visual on that is pretty darn funny.

Ya know, I actually saw a Pit bull with gold teeth in the local paper. It is one of these famous rapper' dogs that lives here? Timberland, maybe? Or Missy Elliot? Alot of rappers live here for some reason. I got really annoyed one time because I was behind line at Bed Bath & Beyond, and Missy Elliot was in front of me, and the cashier would NOT quit praising her. I was like ARGHH! :frusty: 

lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok- I just took a look at the pink mink jacket and all I can say is I NEED a little girl puppy!!!!! Kara, Gucci will be precious in that--- please post pictures when you get it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PETEDGE is my favorite for dog supplies at very discounted prices. I normally don't do any clothing with sleeves. I found my guys legs caught up in the sleeve before, so I keep it simple. I just ordered this coat in light blue.

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Ahh? Petsmart? You jest! [/LEFT]


 No, why? Does your Petsmart not have good clothes? Ours goes through periods of having some good stuff and then not having any at all. I have bought several things from Pet Edge, but the quality seems to be pretty weak and several items have fallen apart after one wearing. At least Petsmart has higher quality. Better yet, is to get items from a boutique or hand-made by someone (like you!).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, that is really cute in blue. I saw this one previously but did not really like it in the tan so didnt look at it further, I did not know it came in different colors.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is cute, Linda! And look at that price... you can't beat it! It is sure worth a shot.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Our PetsMart has an awful selection of clothes, and they seem to be overpriced to me. Generally, they will have a few tshirts, a few raincoats, safety wear (like reflective gear) and misc. things. I would say, there is never more than 20 things on the rack.

Maybe the PetsMarts' in bigger areas carry a better variety, I would be hard pressed to find a coat in ours. lol But with all the online shops (and some are very reasonable, even stores on ebay) The selection is alot better, I think.

I am using the coat I bought to make a pattern  I will be knocking it off...and the overalls, too. I mainly sew dresses or harnesses, and I just bought a whole bunch of doggie patterns. Believe me, sewing isn't necessarily cheaper  its a labor of love! I've gravitated my taste up to more expensive fabrics that last longer and feel good...so on some things, it is just as cheap to buy as it is to make, depending!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that our Petsmart's are about the same in our area, I am not to thrilled with the quality of their stuff and the amount that they have. But we also have a Petco in our area & I like their stuff much more!! Except for the things I get on petedge.com, I go to Petco. I found their beds for the kitchen in Petco for $25 a piece, and they have the full zipped up cover,so they cant get to the foam. I even put them in the car sometimes to take them places cause they curl up in them like they do during the day. I would guess it reallyt depends on where you live as to how your pet stores are supplied.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Every manufacturer is different and if you shop online you want to make sure there's a size chart for you to use for each maker's line. Also, try to avoid wool lining if you don't know whether your dog is allergic to it or not. Some dogs are sensitive to wool. 

For coats, most measurements will be your dog's length (nape of neck to base of tail) and chest (just behind the forelegs). If your dog has a lot of fur, make allowances for that when choosing the style. Like Kara said, if your dog is at the end of one size, go to the next size up.

When choosing a style, it's good if you can see a photo, or get a good idea, of underside of the garment to see how much of a 'scoop' they allow for the male body part down there. If the coat doesn't have enough scoop, your pup might end up peeing on the tip of the belly portion of the coat. For some reason some manufacturers don't take this into account!

Velcro is the easiest on/off closure. 

Buttons, hooks, etc. can be cute and trendy but you'll be cursing that outfit as you wrestle with those on a wet garment and a fidgety dog.

Pay attention to product quality! If it seems like too good of a deal, chances are it'll fall apart before he's worn it a handful of times. There are a lot of knock-offs out there that are happy to take your money for the cheapie items they sell.

My own personal take on dog clothing is that I want it to last at least as long as I expect my own outfits to last. Maybe even longer - I'm pretty hard on clothes. 

Hope you have fun shopping!

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is funny that you say that, Laurie, because our Petco is so bare bones in their supplies for dogs. They seem to have everything you want for cats, birds, reptiles, and even fish. Our Petsmart is much, much nicer for dogs. They seem to cater to the dog clientele and have great trainers, a doggy hotel and probably 60-70% of the store is focused on the dogs. It is interesting how the stores differ in areas.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That really is funny because it is EXACTLY the opposite here!! PetCo has lots and lots of dog stuff but petsmart hardly has only about 3 aisles of dog stuff , and like 4 aisles of fish, gerbils, cats etc


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Here too! Maybe 3 aisles of dog stuff and then 2 aisles of food and treats, but the clothes are in a tiny section of one aisle. We don't have a Petco  So, I guess that is why I am queen of internet shopping. lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We are very lucky that we have a chain of specialty pet stores here called "especially for pets" and a believe it or not a stand alone pet store right in my town. They are both great for food and have all the great brands. But not so great on accessories and clothing (even though I said I would never dress my boys I am thinking of rain coats with hoods --how cute would that be.) But I find I can get treats and products that I use a lot of much cheaper on-line even with shipping.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> PETEDGE is my favorite for dog supplies at very discounted prices. I normally don't do any clothing with sleeves. I found my guys legs caught up in the sleeve before, so I keep it simple. I just ordered this coat in light blue.


I liked that one, but just couldn't resisit this one! http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, that one is [email protected]!!!! I dont remember seeing that one!! Cute Cute


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> We're in the Chicago area, so a 4 season climate (almost winter, winter, still winter and summer) and pretty cold in winter.


I live near Chicago too, in the suburbs! I'm sure I'll be picking up a nice warm coat for Desi.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Wow, that one is [email protected]!!!! I dont remember seeing that one!! Cute Cute


I like it too! I hope it's as cute as it looks when it gets here! *hurry, hurry hurry* :whoo:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Does Petedge always charge a min. order charge?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katrina, if you order $60 worth of stuff, the minimum order charge goes away. It's always better to order in bulk from them!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thanks I am almost there.:bounce: I guess I better use MY credit card HUH? Their are so many things I want.*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda wrote: *"I found my guys legs caught up in the sleeve before, so I keep it simple. I just ordered this coat in light blue."*

Linda, you and Christy found coats more in my budget! Under $10. GREAT! lol Can't beat that and they are VERY cute! Too bad shipping here to Canada is so darn expensive. I refuse to "waste" $10, $20 or more on shipping. I'm cheap that way. lol

Kara, that pink mink is one ravishing coat, but way beyond my budget. Oh yeah, and I have two boys, so that wouldn't work! LOL I'm not sure about the whole 'pimp' thing either. I can just see hubby rolling his eyes before locking me up somewhere !! LMBO

Anyone who buys any article of clothing for their Hav MUST post pictures!! OR else!! You'll be tarred and feathered and your beds will be shortsheeted! MUAAHHHAAAAAAHAAAAAA!!! :spy:

Consider yourselves warned........... eace:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how cold a climate a hav can tolerate?
Thanks


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Does Petedge always charge a min. order charge?


No, but you have to order a certain amount for it to be waived. I think it's around $60. If you order your six month supply of flea and tick preventative you're almost there, and Petedge has the best price I've found on a 6 month supply of Frontline. Sad to say I've only had my pup for 3 months and I've already placed 5 orders without having to worry about the minimum order charge. And of course that's not the only online store I've been frequenting. I don't think hubby realized when he shelled out for the pup that that whopping purchase price was just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

My favorite coat from a previous post by gelbergirl's (it's little Henry) (strange since if you squint really hard, Hank could be mistaken for Henry when he was a pup)...hope she doesn't mind.

It's a Leony dog coat -- unfortunately during my three week long search, I believe it has been discontinued. Has anyone run into a coat similar to this?

Thanks,
*'Lo*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That coat is very cute 

I would keep a lookout on ebay, or save the search to be done and emailed to you when someone lists one. I'm pretty sure you can still do that.

I can see the resemblence 

I know I spent too much on the coat, but I could NOT resist it? I wanted to get the denim jacket, too......but I had to hold off on that on (I'm pretty sure that one cost a few dollars more)

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> Now that it's starting to get a little chilly here I'm thinking about a winter coat for Nico. I want to get him something that's warm, masculine (no foofy maribou fur for my boy) and most important, easy to get on and off without catching on his fur..


I was in Petco the other day and they have a huge selection of doggie clothing. Way down here in South Texas they even have turtle neck sweaters for dogs! Maybe that's for people who travel to Chicago :bounce:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I ordered the cute pink mink coat from the last link, and I want to go back and get the denim jacket with the patches on it from that other place.
> 
> OR...there is always ebay
> 
> ...


Kara, you always make me smile :biggrin1: Pink mink?????????? You've got to have the best dressed dog in town!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I used to live in South Texas (Corpus Christi) I can't imagine needing a turtleneck for more than maybe a few days a year!! :biggrin1: I miss it there, I went to college at the Texas A&M Sattelite there...fun days.

Pretty sad that Texas has a better selection than us, and they are forecasting a very cold, snowy winter up here this year.

We are going to Dallas the first week of Oct. For business (blech!, I hate trade shows, unless they are AT a CASINO) lol It should still be pretty warm there, ehh?

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Dot, it can get pretty cold here in Quebec. The days where it's -15, -25 or colder, we just dont' go out! It's WAY too cold for me, never mind the dogs! lol Of course, most of our days aren't that cold, so the ones where we can move around without worrying about frostbite, are the days we take walks. Otherwise, they'll have to be happy with playing out on the deck all wniter. This will be our first winter with both dogs and Ricky is way bigger than when he was 4-6 months so should be interesting! 

That's a nice coat, Lo! I bought a red parka for Ricky, hood and all, but I know it will never fit him now. I'm pretty sure it will fit Sammy, though, since he's much smaller. I like that their armpits, some of their belly and some of their behinds are covered because they get so many snowballs stuck there! Oh my...... it's all coming back to me ........ I hate winter!!!!!!! :hurt: :smow: :Cry: :boom:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure I'm buying a coat but Smarty needs an underbody rain coat. She started agility classes last night and was upset the entire time as the classes are outside and the grass was wet. She hates her tummy getting wet, so rain bootes are not enough. Our classes will be at 8 in the evening so this is not going to get better. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Well, Dot, it can get pretty cold here in Quebec.* The days where it's -15, -25 or colder, we just dont' go out!* It's WAY too cold for me, never mind the dogs! lol Of course, most of our days aren't that cold, so the ones where we can move around without worrying about frostbite, are the days we take walks....


Marj- This California girl can't even begin to imagine temps like that. Yikes!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Not sure I'm buying a coat but Smarty needs an underbody rain coat. She started agility classes last night and was upset the entire time as the classes are outside and the grass was wet. She hates her tummy getting wet, so rain bootes are not enough. Our classes will be at 8 in the evening so this is not going to get better. Any suggestions?


Gee, I got Rufus a raincoat too, but what's an underbody raincoat look like?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"The days where it's -15, -25 or colder, we just dont' go out! It's WAY too cold for me, never mind the dogs! lol Of course, most of our days aren't that cold, so the ones where we can move around without worrying about frostbite, are the days we take walks.... "

Leslie wrote: "Marj- This California girl can't even begin to imagine temps like that. Yikes!!!"*

Oh and it can get a LOT colder than that!!! LOL But, contrary to what many people think, Canada is not a cold country. Heck, Maine, Minnesota and Wisconsin (and plenty of other states) get even colder temps than we do here in Montreal! lol You bundle up, you preheat your car and you get used to it! ..... to a point! LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a better picture of the coat I ordered. looks much beter on a small dog.

http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

*Doggles*

Kara,

Love the pink mink! Bet Gucci looks really cute in it.

Does anyone put Doggles on their Havs? The sun here is blinding here on some days, and I would love to buy a pair for Hank, but not sure if they're worth it?

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I have doggles for my guys cause I now have a convertible. But they leave them on for about 15 minutes and then they are off. Honestly they probably are not worth the money unless you know that they will wear them and keep them on. 
Laurie


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in Petco today and they had a really big selection. Our Petsmart is really disappointing on the dog front. 

I will have to get Gryff a coat soon. The nights are starting to get chilly and I'll bet after a mild last winter and a mild summer, we are going to get clobbered this winter.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

prettyyoko.com has a large selection of winter wear, a little pricey tho. check out the snapshots for some cute puppy pics.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter got the nicest sweatshirts for her dogs at Petco. Guess where I am going tomorrow. :biggrin1: 

There is a PrettyYoke store in the mall here. It is called Hani Nori (I think). The clothes are a hoot, yes a bit pricey, but they have good 2for1 sales.


----------

